# Can this possisbly be true



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I received this in an email. I don't know, can it possibly be true. I have heard of some crazy things, but this just appears to far out. How would a person go about checking this out? Would google tell us anything? Well, here it is:

THIS WILL OPEN YOUR EYES by Paul Harvey

Conveniently Forgotten Facts...

Back in 1969 a group of Black Panthers decided
that a fellow black Panther named...Alex Rackley 
needed to die. Rackley was suspected of disloyalty.

Rackley was first tied to a chair. Once safely
immobilized, his friends tortured him for hours by, 
among other things, pouring boiling water on him. 
When they got tired of torturing Rackley, Black
Panther member Warren Kimbo took Rackley outside 
and put a bullet in his head. Rackley's body was later found 
floating in a river about 25 miles north of New Haven, Conn.

Perhaps at this point you're curious as to what
happened to these Black Panthers. In 1977, that's only 
eight years later, only one of the killers was still in jail. 
The shooter, Warren Kimbro, managed to get a
scholarship to Harvard and became good friends with none 
other than Al Gore. He later became an assistant dean at 
an Eastern Connecticut State College. Isn't that
something? As a 1960's radical you can pump a bullet into 
someone's head and a few years later, in the same 
state, you can become an assistant college dean!
Only in America!

Erica Huggins was the lady who served the Panthers by 
boiling the water for Mr. Rackley's torture. Some years 
later Ms. Huggins was elected to a California School Board.

How in the world do you think these killers got off so easy?

Maybe it was in some part due to the efforts of two people 
who came to the defense of the Panthers.

These two people actually went so far as to 
shut down Yale University with demonstrations in 
defense of the accused Black Panthers during their trial.

One of these people was none o ther than Bill Lan Lee. 
Mr. Lee, or Mr. Lan Lee, as the case may be, is now head 
of the US Justice Department's Civil Rights Division, 
appointed by none other than Bill Clinton.

Who was the other Panther defender?

The other Panther defender was, like Lee, a radical law 
student at Yale University.

She is now known as one of the "smartest women in the world" 
and wants to become the next President of the United States.

She is currently the Democratic senator from the State of New York, 
and our former First Lady, the incredible Hillary Rodham Clinton.

And now, as Paul Harvey said; You know "the rest of the story."


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh yesssssssss.............


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

so thats why this country is going down the ****ter!?!?


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

As far as it's "truthfullness" I don't know ....

But I read that piece several years ago.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

More and more I find myself drifting back to Thomas Jefferson, and his thoughts on revolution.....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

WE would have a revolution if everyone would vote out their congressman next session.

Fat chance


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nothing the Klintons are involved in suprises me anymore, but in this case "Snopes" says it's false.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/clintons/panthers.asp

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks hunt1, nothing would surprise me, but it appeared just a little bit to far out. I see Hillary was a law student at the time and had a minor involvement with the trial through the efforts of the American Civil Liberties Union. 
I think I am relieved, just in the event America is nuts enough to elect her.


----------

